# No stage behind false wall?



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

I notice most people build a full stage and then put the false wall on top of that. Most of those people also fill the entire stage with sand since the subwoofer is sitting on it. I'd rather not haul all that sand through my basement so I'm wondering if I could leave a couple feet behind the false wall with no stage. This is where the sub(s) would sit on a concrete floor. Then I would build the stage, fill it with insulation, and build the false wall on top of that. Are there any issues with this method? I really don't want to haul a couple tons of sand through my basement.
Thanks,
Shane


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Part of the reason for the stage is to get the LCR speakers up higher in relation to the screen. If you're not going to have any speakers or subs on the stage, then you don't need to haul any sand. You can just build small platforms for the LCR's. Just make sure you seal off the back side of the stage and insulate it. 

Bryan


----------



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

bpape said:


> Part of the reason for the stage is to get the LCR speakers up higher in relation to the screen. If you're not going to have any speakers or subs on the stage, then you don't need to haul any sand. You can just build small platforms for the LCR's. Just make sure you seal off the back side of the stage and insulate it.
> 
> Bryan


That's what I was hoping to hear!
Thanks


----------

